# Monster Truck



## Paul Barrett (28 Dec 2006)

It's been a few months since I joined the forum and started asking lots of questions about tools, timber suppliers and finishes so that I could begin to make some toys for my grandson. The first one rolled off the production line just before Xmas and here it is:

cab and pickup = beech
fenders etc = purpleheart
wheels = black walnut

Approx 9 in long x 6 in wide by 8 in high


----------



## MarcW (28 Dec 2006)

Hey that looks great, Paul. =D> Nice work. =D> I merely wonder how you cut the profile to the tires? Do you have any details for us?

Regards, Marc


----------



## Neil (28 Dec 2006)

Looks fantastic, Paul - I would be interested to hear how you did the grooves in the wheels too.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Paul Barrett (28 Dec 2006)

MarcW":239h1rqt said:


> Hey that looks great, Paul. =D> Nice work. =D> I merely wonder how you cut the profile to the tires? Do you have any details for us?
> 
> Regards, Marc



Thanks  

Actually the tyres were the most complex part of all. They are made of two glued halves, and the halves are handed and the tyres are also handed - so you have to keep your wits about you or the treads will end up pointing in the wrong direction!

The technigue is described in detail in the book I worked from 'Tremendous Toy Trucks' by Les Neufeld, but basically consists of cutting the treads on a bandsaw using a 15 Degree wedge to create the bias cut


----------



## tiler99 (28 Dec 2006)

Lovely job


----------



## Gill (28 Dec 2006)

Smashing!

Where did you get your purpleheart?

Gill


----------



## gidon (28 Dec 2006)

Lovely job! My 2 year old would absolutely love that.
Do you have any work in progress shots? Where did you get the design from?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Paul Barrett (28 Dec 2006)

Gill":b800d10c said:


> Smashing!
> 
> Where did you get your purpleheart?
> 
> Gill



Hexhamshire Hardwoods (they have a shop on eBay but just happen to be 4 miles down the road from me - which means I can go root around in their wood stocks)


----------



## Paul Barrett (28 Dec 2006)

gidon":1jhzzyok said:


> Lovely job! My 2 year old would absolutely love that.
> Do you have any work in progress shots? Where did you get the design from?
> Cheers
> Gidon



No sorry, no WIP shots but there are plenty in the book I used 'Tremendous Toy Trucks' Les Neufeld ISBN 1-56158-399-5 available on Amazon and many other places


----------



## PowerTool (28 Dec 2006)

Very nice,Paul - finished job looks excellent  

Will also put in a vote for Hexhamshire Hardwoods - been to the site,and bought off them via e-bay;excellent service,good-quality timber,and genuinely nice people.

Andrew


----------



## wrightclan (28 Dec 2006)

Nice work.  

Brad


----------



## Paul Barrett (28 Dec 2006)

PowerTool":37qten67 said:


> Very nice,Paul - finished job looks excellent
> 
> Will also put in a vote for Hexhamshire Hardwoods - been to the site,and bought off them via e-bay;excellent service,good-quality timber,and genuinely nice people.
> 
> Andrew



It was from them that I bought the finish - Chestnut Woodwax 22 - a beeswax with carnauba wax finish that is superb for toys. It is safe - non toxic and, as a wax, is more flexible than a varnish so much more able to stand knocks. And as you can see from the phto it gives a wonderfully organic lustre to the finish


----------



## Alf (29 Dec 2006)

Super =D> =D> =D>


----------



## spadge (29 Dec 2006)

Great job, the wheels are really effective.


----------



## Shultzy (29 Dec 2006)

Very nice - You can't beat a wooden toy for giving pleasure to both maker and recipient - hope he liked it. 

I put personalised number plates on for added realism. Hope you signed and dated it, its amazing how time flies when you look back on items you have made.


----------



## garywayne (29 Dec 2006)

Well done Paul. Nice truck.


----------



## Paul Barrett (29 Dec 2006)

Shultzy":1u9gjk19 said:


> Very nice - You can't beat a wooden toy for giving pleasure to both maker and recipient - hope he liked it.
> 
> I put personalised number plates on for added realism. Hope you signed and dated it, its amazing how time flies when you look back on items you have made.



Oh, yes he likes it. Apprently he was lying on the floor pushing it up and down saying ' Jacob's monster truck. Clever Grandad' So, patronised by a two year old!

Signing and dating - now that's a good idea. I can even use the pyrographic kit I was bought for Xmas


----------



## CYC (29 Dec 2006)

Superb toy. I wish I could do that.


----------



## Paul Barrett (29 Dec 2006)

CYC":3s1up13q said:


> Superb toy. I wish I could do that.



With the right tools (as always) it's not too difficult. But you need a band saw, a bench sander, pillar drill, drum sander and forstner bits. I had to buy most of those before I started so the economics are pretty poor. But as I make more it will get better. And the cost is worth it for the pleasure.


----------



## Woodmagnet (29 Dec 2006)

brilliant truck paul, my grandsons would love to play with something like that. :wink:


----------



## Shadowfax (29 Dec 2006)

Well done. I intend to make some toys too and you have started me thinking now. I think your monster truck looks superb, for a start, and I also think I need to aim for your standard of finish.
Excellent!

SF


----------



## Paul Barrett (29 Dec 2006)

Shadowfax":1iru7k0t said:


> Well done. I intend to make some toys too and you have started me thinking now. I think your monster truck looks superb, for a start, and I also think I need to aim for your standard of finish.
> Excellent!
> 
> SF



Achieving the finish was one of the easiest parts of the whole project. After machine sanding flatsurfaces I machine and then hand sanded the curves. The wax was applied in two generous coats and hand buffed. A stiff paint brush was used to stipple wax into and out of crevices. Because I used wax instead of varnish there was no extended drying period between coats and no problem with moving parts getting stuck. As I recall the finbishing took a couple of hours. If I had varnished it, it would have taken days.

And watching the lustre appear so quickly was one of thre most satisfying parts of the job. 

I'll bet we're all the same - we can't see a piece of wood without touching it. And here we have gorgeous curves to play with too!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dec 2006)

An excellent start your truck has a nice feel to it, not too babyish and not too much detail either. And nice use of contrasting wood's as well.
I made a tractor and trailer for my boy but the tires were smooth no tread's like yours. I was thinking possibly a way to do wheels could be to turn them (or bandsaw/sand them), and use a combination of a woodturner's indexing system to rotate the disc acurately for even spacing's with a router-and-jig to machine small but accurately spaced and lengthed "treads". You would keep the solid wheel then no need to fuss about lining them up?? Just a thought. I know next time I do a wheel I'll use the lathe so as to get dead centres, even a mil out turns the wheel into a cam :roll: :lol: :lol: 
cheers Jonathan


----------



## Paul Barrett (30 Dec 2006)

mr spanton":jjhfey01 said:


> An excellent start your truck has a nice feel to it, not too babyish and not too much detail either. And nice use of contrasting wood's as well.
> I made a tractor and trailer for my boy but the tires were smooth no tread's like yours. I was thinking possibly a way to do wheels could be to turn them (or bandsaw/sand them), and use a combination of a woodturner's indexing system to rotate the disc acurately for even spacing's with a router-and-jig to machine small but accurately spaced and lengthed "treads". You would keep the solid wheel then no need to fuss about lining them up?? Just a thought. I know next time I do a wheel I'll use the lathe so as to get dead centres, even a mil out turns the wheel into a cam :roll: :lol: :lol:
> cheers Jonathan



With bandsawn wheels you have two potential causes for a cam effect.

a) How central is the axle hole?
b) How truly circular are the wheels?

For a) I used a centre finding guage, after I had done all the working. The central holes were the last to be cut.

For b) I cut the outlines carefully on the bandsaw then used the disc sander. With the wheels laid flat on the table on the left hand side of the disc, the disc sander would impart an almost natural spin to the wheel, which ensured a reasonably accurate circle. Once I had glued the halves together, I repeated the disc sander action to finesse them.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dec 2006)

Love the truck, Paul. 

My 5 year old lad would love one - we'll have to make one together!

Re making the wheels - would it be sacreligious to suggest using a hole-saw? I've always wondered what to do with all those round bits of wood left over after using one!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Paul Barrett (30 Dec 2006)

Brad Naylor":1pek9z0h said:


> Love the truck, Paul.
> 
> My 5 year old lad would love one - we'll have to make one together!
> 
> ...



Don't see why a hole saw wouldn't work if you can go to 3 1/4" (83mm) diameter and cut a hardwood. Mine wouldn't, and SWMBO was already blanching at the cost of the other tools


----------



## Rob_H (30 Dec 2006)

You should be very proud - lovely job.


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Dec 2006)

Fabulous job =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dedee (2 Jan 2007)

Another excellant wooden toy. Great Stuff.

Andy


----------



## roles47 (13 Mar 2007)

Brilliant job Paul, makes me ashamed to look at my efforts ( but I will show myself up if you look at www.roleswoodcraft.piczo.com you will see there that I also make buttons and shawl pins.)
Incidentally I came across this workshop when I was looking for Hexhamshire Timber, so gratefull thanks for everyones directions as I shall be going tomorrow.


----------



## roles47 (13 Mar 2007)

On the point of wheels I did actually use a holesaw for mine then sanded them down on the pillar drill, obviously just finishing up with smooth wheels though.


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Mar 2007)

Good job!! I'm really impressed with the craftmanship, the tires espeically look very impressive and quite intricate, if I had young family this is definitly something I would make. I remember as a wee boy I used to love playing with tonka trucks, a wooden would be nirvana for a small child!


----------



## PowerTool (13 Mar 2007)

Welcome to the forum,Roles47  - looks like I'm no longer the only one on the forum from Darlo :lol: 
Was thinking of going for a ride out to Hexhamshire Hardwoods myself this week - only been once before,so be interesting if I can find it again :shock: 

Well worth the trip,though.

Andrew


----------



## roles47 (13 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the welcome power, not much wood on that website


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Mar 2007)

Hi roles47

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Paul Barrett (14 Mar 2007)

roles47":2ek0imhd said:


> Brilliant job Paul, makes me ashamed to look at my efforts ( but I will show myself up if you look at www.roleswoodcraft.piczo.com you will see there that I also make buttons and shawl pins.)
> Incidentally I came across this workshop when I was looking for Hexhamshire Timber, so gratefull thanks for everyones directions as I shall be going tomorrow.



They look great!


----------



## Drew (14 Mar 2007)

Nice one Paul.

Drew


----------



## roles47 (18 Mar 2007)

Well I got to Hexhamshire last Wednesday, thanks to all the instructions it was a doddle to find.  
Greta place great staff and great timbers too.


----------

